# Tiger Barb Beef



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

so i have 2 small tiger barbs in my 75 gallon cichlid tank with 2 jack dempseys and 2 blood parrots. i originally bought the barbs as dither fish to destress my cichlids when i did a major switch with another tank bringing my BP's into the tank with my JD's and transferring out some mbuna's. however, the cichlids never really messed with the barbs so i figured they were in the clear and would actually be able to survive in my tank long term.

however, despite being left alone by the cichlids, the tiger barbs have turned on each other. one has been relentlessly chasing the other all around the tank and has been ripping up his fins and even biting some of his scales off. its gotten pretty bad so the victim fish has been put in a little fry pen to recover.

are tiger barbs normally this aggressive towards each other? should i get more (i'm afraid if i get too many it will trigger the wrath of my large male JD)? i really know nothing about tiger barbs so im pretty curious as to what is going on.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That's fairly normal with tiger barbs, which is why they are recommended to be kept in a school (12+). That way no one can be singled out and picked on to death.


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

****, im not really trying to have a school of tiger barbs in my tank. i feel like if i get more my JD's will feel threatened and just off them real quick. i guess ill just have to leave them in there and see what happens.im going to leave the victim one in the pen and let him recover for a few days and then let him out and see what happens. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I have 4 and they are very happy. I originally got 5 but one died within days but I have had the other four for over a year now.


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

i could do 4, just not 12 lol. i might get 2 more and see what happens


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I would try 6 at min, since they are a schooling species.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

I have 10, all of different sizes. They shoal really well and completely mind their own business.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

This is why tiger barbs are a PITA, IMHO.

Once the population gets down to a certain point they kill each other and nip others.... so (in a way) you can't get rid of them, really. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> they kill each other and nip others


 :lol: 
Too true, and they do it very well. :lol:


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG wow i never knew that. I didnt even plan on the two i had. i took my gf to the store one day and she fell in love with 'em so we bought only 2 and i figured they wouldnt make it but they get along great with everyone. i do have to say at first i didnt see them for a long time. but now they are great. they like to "sit" next to each other on this one rock its great. not mention swiming up side down and all


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> OMG wow i never knew that. I didnt even plan on the two i had. i took my gf to the store one day and she fell in love with 'em so we bought only 2 and i figured they wouldnt make it but they get along great with everyone. i do have to say at first i didnt see them for a long time. but now they are great. they like to "sit" next to each other on this one rock its great. not mention swiming up side down and all


I do think they're great fish (in the right tank!)! So active, and purty. My wife had a male for ages in a 10g tank, but he'd kill anyone else in the tank, so we put him in a 29g with 10 more tiger barb friends. It was funny to watch because they worshiped him, but he didn't want that. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

They are incredible fun to watch in a large group though.
They peacefully shoal most of the time.
Other times they fight with each other
Other times my red tail black shark goes nuts and chases them all around relentlessly for a few hours.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I love my 4 Tigers, they get along well with everyone and sleep doing headstands. I want to get 4 Albino Tigers to go with them (I assume they would school together?) but the only ones I can find are tiny and would just be snacks for my Kenyi.


----------

